# Shrooms...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just wondering how the woods are looking SE....anybody looking yet...?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

A friend that lives in wellston Ohio has been checking patches and nothing so far. Keep in mind I talked to him on saturday. I’ve heard rumors of people finding a few. Extream southern Ohio.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sister found 20 today Nelsonville area


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

Checked a spot in Morgan Co. Monday. Nada. Still looks early in the woods. Red buds are blooming but not the dogwoods. Should pop next week with the temps they're predicting


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Went out today. Wayne county. Found a nice batch of yellows. Should be a good weekend maybe into early next week.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Checked a spot real quick in Trumbull county and found a couple in about five minutes. Small, about an 1 1/2" Getting ready to go!! Waiting a couple more days and going back.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Went out today same area. I found 32 and my dad found 20. Starting to dry up but we got some rain. Hopefully some fresh ones into next week.


----------

